# Coffee grounds logs



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

I was in waitrose buying still water when I noticed that they are sell Bio Bean coffee logs.

I understand that these are made of coffee grounds and wax. Has anyone looked into making their own?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

No but I would be well into this having friends that live on the canal and also in houses with log burners.

Would have a go at making my own rather than adding grounds to the landfill.

Any recipes available?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Here's a video


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

ratty said:


> No but I would be well into this having friends that live on the canal and also in houses with log burners.
> 
> Would have a go at making my own rather than adding grounds to the landfill.
> 
> Any recipes available?


 https://www.google.com/amp/s/mommyjen365.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/diy-coffee-starter-kits-or-logs/amp/


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Coffee Fan Guy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mommyjen365.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/diy-coffee-starter-kits-or-logs/amp/


 Good site and interesting read.

Problems I can see is using up electricity in the oven to make what would be for me one or two candles at a time, hardly on a commercial basis!

So using electricity to add to global warming to make a minor amount of 'candles' that are made with candle wax as well as coffee grounds, that when burnt, the wax will produce even more CO2.

Back to the drawing board me thinks!


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Agreed. We should find a way to press the coffee like newspaper logs


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could you not line a newspaper log maker with used (dried) filters, add dried coffee pucks and compress?

or bearing in mind the pucks are compressed already, as long as dried, could be bundled in used newspaper / filters etc in a rough log shape which would break down on burning thus in effect burning each puck as fuel?

Have no log burner to try this on hence the questions above.

John


----------



## Doodlegame (May 25, 2019)

johnealey said:


> Could you not line a newspaper log maker with used (dried) filters, add dried coffee pucks and compress?
> 
> or bearing in mind the pucks are compressed already, as long as dried, could be bundled in used newspaper / filters etc in a rough log shape which would break down on burning thus in effect burning each puck as fuel?
> 
> ...


 I'd be interested to see if anyone has tried this, I'll give it a go if i remember by the time we have a fire going

I tend to use them in the garden, but I've read you can use them as grit too, could be useful for the winter for some...


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I was able to burn dried pucks on the barbecue this summer. Was sort of an experiment and a bit of fun. Ultimately I would like to use coffee pucks as fuel for a bread/pizza oven.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just tried some of those coffee logs. They were ok and burnt well.

Like others, I've though about making my own. I always have loads of wood shavings from making, so thought about doing a coffee, shavings and newspaper pulp to see how that burnt. I was just unsure about how to bind it all. I have a brick maker so maybe try that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Lets keep this thread going please. Kindly post your method if possible.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys, bit late to the party but here goes.

I have just purchased a compost bin because I am tired of throwing away my coffee pucks. Just seems like a waste.

What if any other uses do we have for used coffee pucks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Most of mine goes in the compost or directly on the soil as a fertiliser/slug deterrent.

I've heard it's pretty good to use for exfoliation too - mix with Shea butter or coconut oil...bit messy though!


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Have we got many composters on this forum? Or do I have to find a composting forum?

I am concerned my compost is going to be mainly coffee, followed closely by loo rolls, then grass and finally fruit and veg peels.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

General-S-1 said:


> Have we got many composters on this forum? Or do I have to find a composting forum?
> I am concerned my compost is going to be mainly coffee, followed closely by loo rolls, then grass and finally fruit and veg peels.


That's what compost is







mine is the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Yep, we compost any fruit and veg waste (plus eggshells, which never seem to break down - but they do provide texture). Coffee grounds go in, paper used to pad out amazon etc deliveries, egg boxes, flour bags, sugar bags, some grass clippings and other carefully selected garden waste (we avoid weeds). Add wet and dry stuff in layers. Turn the heap over when I feel like some extra exercise - but don't stress about it if I can't be bothered. 
Also gather twenty or thirty bin bags full of leaves from the drive each year to go in a leaf mould pile (actually, they end up in an old builders yard cubic metre sack) where they decompose nicely.
We haven't bought any compost for years.

Regards,
John


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I put all our grounds in the compost.....
I never know when the compost is ready tho, been adding material for about 2years but it always looks a bit sludgy/soily rather than the soft fluffy compost you get from the garden center

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

jj-x-ray said:


> I put all our grounds in the compost.....
> I never know when the compost is ready tho, been adding material for about 2years but it always looks a bit sludgy/soily rather than the soft fluffy compost you get from the garden center


 don't think you'll ever get that, but if its wet you need to add browns:



Corn cobs and stalks.


Eggs shells - crush then up to help distribute them.


Feathers.


Cardboard Cereal and egg boxes


Corrugated cardboard packing


Newspapers - but not glossy magazines.


Toilet and kitchen roll tubes.


Tissues, paper towelling and napkins providing they are not contaminated with meat, fats, oils or disease.


Natural fibre string.


Shredded plain paper.


(tear paper stuff into pieces or screw up and then make sure that they are well mixed with other types of material.)


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> I put all our grounds in the compost.....
> I never know when the compost is ready tho, been adding material for about 2years but it always looks a bit sludgy/soily rather than the soft fluffy compost you get from the garden center
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Perhaps start a new compost heap and let this one fully decompose for a while. Turning the compost over every few weeks can speed the decomposition process as it helps with aerating the pile and also with ensuring browns and greens are well mixed. if still wet and sludgy after turning a few times then add the extra browns. Also, grass clipings should be avoided as they add to the sludgyness.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Cheers guys hadn't realised you could add paper/cardboard material.... Will try that.
I try not to add too much grass clippings as I'm aware that's not great, but at this time of year it gets more than usual un less I can get to the tip, which is now a booking system weeks in advance

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the additional info and advice. Can now feel extra smug when drinking my coffee.

Saving the planet, 1 cappuccino at a time

😇


----------



## Mikey finn (Jul 9, 2020)

joey24dirt said:


> I've just tried some of those coffee logs. They were ok and burnt well.
> 
> Like others, I've though about making my own. I always have loads of wood shavings from making, so thought about doing a coffee, shavings and newspaper pulp to see how that burnt. I was just unsure about how to bind it all. I have a brick maker so maybe try that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Have you tried spent coffee pucks in the brick maker? im really interested in pursuing making compressed logs from coffee this with my log burner. Thought about using an aeropress to compact them.


----------

